# Outdoor Midwest Sectionals



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

Where can I find out where and when the Outdoor Sectionals will be held?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I would suggest contacting your Councilman, Ray Jones, via email at [email protected]. Ray should have the information available. Not sure why its not posted on the NFAA Calendar but I noticed the Great Lakes and a few other outdoor sectional tournaments are not posted either so possibly still a work in progress.

>>--------->


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Mestang99 said:


> Where can I find out where and when the Outdoor Sectionals will be held?


They will be held on June 21st. & 22nd.

I think they are in the same locations as last year, Rapids Archery, Andover Minnesota & Independence Bow Hunters, Blue Springs, Missouri

I shot at Rapids Archery last year, "SUPER NICE" place to shoot.


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

GOBLE4ME said:


> They will be held on June 21st. & 22nd.
> 
> I think they are in the same locations as last year, Rapids Archery, Andover Minnesota & Independence Bow Hunters, Blue Springs, Missouri
> 
> I shot at Rapids Archery last year, "SUPER NICE" place to shoot.


Thanks!!! I will have to see if I can get a road trip in the works.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

NFAA outdoor Field shoots as listed in NFAA Archery magazine
Great Lakes Outdoor Sectionals, South Bend, Indiana 269-556-2099 June 21st, 22nd 2014
Midwest Outdoor Sectional, 2 locations. Kansas 816-213-3821 AND Mn. 651-462-1916
NFAA outdoor Nationals, Yankton, S.D. July 30th thru Aug. 3d 605-260-9279. 28 field July 30th, 28 Hunter July 31st, 28 Field Aug 1st, 28 Hunter Aug. 2nd & 28 Animal Aug. 3rd.

Iowa State Target June 1st 9am start Waltonian Archers, Toddville, Ia just N. of Cedar Rapids
Iowa State Field July 6th 9am start, Dyersville, Ia.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

bump-Iowa State Target June 1st, 9am start Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N. of Cedar Rapids.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> bump-Iowa State Target June 1st, 9am start Waltonian Archers, Toddville just N. of Cedar Rapids.


Hey John, 
Maybe we will get lucky & get to shoot together again.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Maybe-would be nice.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Waltonian Archers-Toddville, Ia. Just N. of Cedar Rapids. Silver Broadhead Field shoot 9-9:30 registration May 18th according to e-mail I received. 319-431-0979 info.
Great indoor & outdoor ranges.


----------

